# Death



## padkison (Sep 24, 2006)

I get a male Carolina mantis about 3-4 weeks into adulthood to mate my 3 females. He lives for a week, eats 2 1/2 blowflies, won't mate and drops dead. I kept him in a 32 oz container like the females.

Any ideas? Did I not feed him enough?


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2006)

They are like that sometimes. I don't have the greatest luck with any stagmomantis. My last male did that. He mated once and then just died out of the blue.


----------

